# American Bass Xtreme Series, Any Good?



## Astrokat (Apr 26, 2018)

Hello! 

After using audiovox, jensen and ppi amps, learning the don't do rated I am weary about trying something else. I need 1kw @1ohm and I've found some American Bass Xtreme Series amps on ebay. Do they do rated? 

What amps did american bass make that were good? Just the made in USA stuff? -Thanks!


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

I think the only "Xtreme" line from American Bass was the old XD stuff from like 10 years ago. Is that what you're talking about? From what I remember they were so-so at best. Nothing to write home about. Also, I don't believe anything American Bass has ever sold has been made in the US. They've made some good stuff and some bad stuff.

What PPI did you try? You can get the ion series i1000.1 that's 1kw at 1ohm (or the Soundstream PN1000.1 which is the same amp in a different case/heatsink) for about $120-150 if you're on a budget.

There's several amps around the same price that will do a solid 1kwx1.


----------



## Astrokat (Apr 26, 2018)

SPLEclipse said:


> I think the only "Xtreme" line from American Bass was the old XD stuff from like 10 years ago. Is that what you're talking about? From what I remember they were so-so at best. Nothing to write home about. Also, I don't believe anything American Bass has ever sold has been made in the US. They've made some good stuff and some bad stuff.
> 
> What PPI did you try? You can get the ion series i1000.1 that's 1kw at 1ohm (or the Soundstream PN1000.1 which is the same amp in a different case/heatsink) for about $120-150 if you're on a budget.
> 
> There's several amps around the same price that will do a solid 1kwx1.


I own a 650i and use it to drive a DAI NKO 12 spl sub in my focus. I had heard the ion 1k didn't do rated and wasn't a korean board like the 650. I'd like to keep it under $200. I'll be driving a pair of 12" Dayton HO DVC's sealed in my pickup.

Does anyone know anything about PPI's new line? I can't find squat.


----------

